# iMac G3 DD OS 8.6



## sap54 (3 Mars 2009)

Bonjour ,

Je me suis acheter un iMac G3 500 Mhz et des que j'allume l'ordinateur je vois un Point d'interrogation qui clignote en alternance avec celui du Finder . Pourtant J'ai mis disque sur mon  pc est  je vois bien qu'il a le dossier systeme dans le D.DUR 

Pourquoi cette erreur ? 

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2009)

Possible que ça soit parce que le disque dur n'est pas désigné comme disque de démarrage (pile de la PRam/VRam morte, certainement), démarre ton Mac en gardant la touche "alt" enfoncée, puis, lorsque tu as la main, choisis ton disque (s'il le voit), et cliques sur le bouton de droite (avec une flèche vers la droite). Si ton dossier système est valide, il démarrera dessus.

Une fois démarré, tu vas dans "Menu pomme -> tableaux de bord -> démarrage" et tu sélectionne ton disque dur, pour éviter que ça se reproduise.

Si cette méthode ne marche pas, c'est que ton système n'est pas valide, il lui manque un élément essentiel, faut réinstaller.

A noter que si c'est la pile, ça se reproduira chaque fois que tu débrancheras ton Mac du réseau électrique, mais tant qu'il reste branché (allumé ou éteint, peu importe) les paramètres seront conservés.


----------



## sap54 (3 Mars 2009)

Oui mais comme j ai un autre d dur mac mais lui est protege par mot de passe sous OS 9 es ce que je peux virer l extension Multi Utlisateurs avec un live cd linux ?

Merci et desole pour les fautes c mon clavier


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2009)

sap54 a dit:


> Oui mais comme j ai un autre d dur mac mais lui est protege par mot de passe sous OS 9 es ce que je peux virer l extension Multi Utlisateurs avec un live cd linux ?
> 
> Merci et desole pour les fautes c mon clavier



Je ne pense pas qu'un live CD Linux puisse lire un disque HFS ou HFS+ !


----------



## LC475 (3 Mars 2009)

Les iMac 500 ont besoin au minimum d'un système 9.0.4


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2009)

LC475 a dit:


> Les iMac 500 ont besoin au minimum d'un système 9.0.4



Mais oui, j'suis con ! 

J'y pensais plus, c'est vrai, ce Mac ne peut pas démarrer sous 8.6 ! :rateau:


----------



## LC475 (3 Mars 2009)

Il n'y a que les premiers modèles "mange disque" (G3/350 et G3/400) qui peuvent démarrer avec MacOS 8.6


----------



## claude72 (3 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Possible que ça soit parce que le disque dur n'est pas désigné comme disque de démarrage (pile de la PRam/VRam morte, certainement)


P'tit coup de fatigue Pascal ??? : le 500 MHz n'a pas besoin de pile pour conserver la désignation du disque de démarrage...

... ce sont seulement les 1ers iMac avec lecteur de CD à tiroir (ceux qui étaient basés sur une carte-mère de portable) qui ont ce problème de perte de disque-dur de démarrage quand la pile est morte.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2009)

Ce qui n'empêche pas que son problème vient sans doute d'un disque de démarrage non désigné, quelle que soit la raison de cette non désignation !

Cela dit, il n'a jamais existé d'iMac basé sur une carte mère de portable, le fait qu'une carte mère utilise des barrettes SoDimm  ne signifie aucunement qu'elle soit basée sur celle d'un portable


----------



## LC475 (4 Mars 2009)

Il faudrait démarrer sur un cd de ce Mac (ou un cd OS9.1/9.2) et sélectionner le disque de démarrage, voire installer un système qui va bien


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2009)

LC475 a dit:


> Il faudrait démarrer sur un cd OS9



En faisant bien attention, beaucoup de CD d'OS 9 "boite" sont des 9.0, là il faut au moins un 9.0.4 ! L'idéal serait de démarrer depuis le CD d'origine de ce Mac.


----------



## claude72 (7 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, il n'a jamais existé d'iMac basé sur une carte mère de portable...


Ah bon ???  il m'avait semblé avoir entendu dire que Apple avait "bricolé" ses 1ers iMac à partir d'une carte-mère de portable (un peu comme pour tester le concept sans trop faire de frais de développement), avant de développer un produit plus abouti avec une carte-mère spécifique...

... "on" m'aurait donc menti !!! désolé...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2009)

claude72 a dit:


> Ah bon ???  il m'avait semblé avoir entendu dire que Apple avait "bricolé" ses 1ers iMac à partir d'une carte-mère de portable (un peu comme pour tester le concept sans trop faire de frais de développement), avant de développer un produit plus abouti avec une carte-mère spécifique...
> 
> ... "on" m'aurait donc menti !!! désolé...



Une légende à effectivement circulé là dessus, mais regarde de près la carte mère d'un de ces iMac, tu verra qu'elle n'a rien à voir avec celle d'un portable !


----------



## claude72 (8 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Une légende à effectivement circulé là dessus, mais regarde de près la carte mère d'un de ces iMac, tu verra qu'elle n'a rien à voir avec celle d'un portable !


Peux pas !!! c'est un modèle que je n'ai jamais eu entre les mains... le plus vieux iMac que j'ai est un 350 MHz slot-in... 

... mais je te fais confiance et je te crois sur parole.


----------

